# "Vanilla Lobster"



## Perocore

Petco had a manager special on what they call a "vanilla lobster" today, and I couldn't help myself. I brought home a male, he's about 5" long and pure white. He was kept in a tank with cichlids and another crayfish, so he's missing one feeler and a few toes, but overall looks pretty good! 

Right now he's in a planted, fully cycled tank and doing pretty well, started to look around a little bit and nibble on some plants, and did a bit of redecorating; "No no no, I assure you, this specific piece of gravel looks _much_ better right here!" Then he retreated to the corner and started grooming, so I think he's doing alright.

The only problem now is that I have no idea what species this guy is. He was literally just labeled as "vanilla lobster," and I only know he's a tropical, fresh water species. I figure most lobster/crayfish care is the same, so I have a good aeration system going in the tank, gentle filter, live and silk plants, and am feeding algae wafers, shrimp pellets, catfish wafers, and live minnows.


----------



## Sabina88

He looks awesome 

Could he be this?
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+1668&pcatid=1668


----------



## Perocore

Thanks <3

And I don't think so, they said at the store that he shouldn't get much bigger than what he is now. Maybe the white variation of _Procambarus alleni_?


----------



## Sabina88

I wish I could help more but I know very little about crayfish or lobsters 
Though I did look up White Procambarus alleni
https://www.google.com/search?q=white+Procambarus+alleni&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=eVHIU9u5OpexyASg7oEg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=561


I would love to see more photos of him if you have any?


----------



## kittenfish

Maybe one of these? http://www.planetinverts.com/Procambarus clarkii.html

Is he bumpy? Clarkii are bumpier than alleni.


----------



## CrazedHoosier

+1 Sabina88 I'm pretty sure that's what it is because they call it "Ghost Lobster" when they get them in at my Petco. How big is your tank?


----------



## Tony2632

I wonder if I put it in my crawfish pot, would it stay white? lol


----------



## Perocore

His exoskeleton is very smooth and has no discoloration of any sort other than where it's slightly translucent. 
Some more photos:









The tank is 6 gallons, but I'll be upgrading very soon, once the larger tank cycles.

And I'm sure there are much larger lobsters and crayfish that do better as a meal...


----------



## Sabina88

Aww he's cute  
What size tank are you moving him to?


----------



## CrazedHoosier

Wow he's beautiful. Just be careful with him around smaller fish!


----------



## Perocore

Moving him into a 10 gallon, everything I read said a 10 gallon should be good for a single crayfish (which is what I believe he actually is). 

Now to express how I felt this morning after Captain apparently had a lot of fun during the night. 
At least three of four live plants were uprooted, one of which was floating around the top. The others he will pick up, move around, and chew on from time to time. The plastic plants had all been shoved into different locations and turned at weird angles, which made little sense. New piles of gravel had been created, leaving some spots bare. He tends to alter these whenever he stumbles upon them.

So now here I am planning his 10 gallon long tank, thinking of how I can make it beautiful and secure for him. I want to fill it up mostly with water, so I plan on adding rock shelves for him to climb on top of to assure he doesn't drown. I will also be crafting several natural looking caves and hides, and the plants will all be placed so carefully to provide cover and also look good to the human eye.

But it won't stay beautiful, will it? XD I'll have to tether the plants down, it would seem.

Little monster is lucky I love invertebrates so much.

And no worries, he will never be housed with fish unless it's for the purpose of giving him a snack!


----------



## Sabina88

Haha, seems you have a little interior designer on your hands


----------



## Olympia

Pure White Crayfish - Adult - Elite Inverts Store
Looks like him.. he will probably start eating the live plants. What a pretty thing.

Edit: didn't realize this had a second page. Woops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keith sarvey

i bought one from petco too the person that said it would stay small lied the attendant that helped me said he had one that was over 12 inches long and grows pretty fast


----------

